# SW GA Fishing...I Know....



## Count Down (Jan 30, 2006)

I know this is the wrong forum. But I figure you all who read this would be down in my area.  I'm looking for a decent place to fish for my family...No big deal..Could be catfish, bream, bass....Basiclly if it tags the hook we'd be good....Mainly it would be my 7 year old boy and 10 year old daughter...We don't mind fishing the bank...Thats good, because I don't have a boat ....Anybody know of a place maybe within an hour or so of Lee County?.....I heard that people with private ponds sometimes will let people fish for a little fee.  That would be just fine... And with Dixie Youth baseball starting soon, we wouldn't be fishing very often anyway.

I tried to find a place last year...Not much around us in Leesburg that I know of anyway.

Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Jan 31, 2006)

You're on top of lots of water that can be accessed by the bank. 
Try some of the bridges. You can fish underneath the bridge on Old Leesburg Rd. It's on Lake Chehaw and from that spot you should be able to catfish, bass, bream, and in the spring/fall you should be able to snag a crappie or 2

The Albany Dam is a very popular spot. There you can catch stripers, catfish, white bass, bream, and pretty much anything that swims in the Flint. If you're looking for more of a place for your kids try the lake side of the dam. Theres a little picnic area out there and a little dock. Bream and catfish and bass out there. 

There is plenty more spots around there to fish. Right off the bypass there's a pond (sure you've seen it). I know they were doing some building back there recently (I live in Athens now)It's got bream and bass. Bream are really good in spring. I'm not sure about catfish out there. I've tried but nothing. I know it doesn't look like a place you'd want to catch fish and eat but it is regulated by Ga DNR.

There's plenty more spots but I don't want to spoil you right off the bat. Good luck.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 31, 2006)

KINCHAFooneeryan said:
			
		

> You're on top of lots of water that can be accessed by the bank.
> Try some of the bridges. You can fish underneath the bridge on Old Leesburg Rd. It's on Lake Chehaw and from that spot you should be able to catfish, bass, bream, and in the spring/fall you should be able to snag a crappie or 2
> 
> The Albany Dam is a very popular spot. There you can catch stripers, catfish, white bass, bream, and pretty much anything that swims in the Flint. If you're looking for more of a place for your kids try the lake side of the dam. Theres a little picnic area out there and a little dock. Bream and catfish and bass out there.
> ...



We've tried under the bridge on leesburg rd...Didn't do anything...but I didn't know about the dam..I'll have to dig out a map and look for the way to get out there...I thought that would be a good area, but I only saw it from the expressway...Didn't know there was a way back there..I look into it..Thanks!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 1, 2006)

yea it is right off the off ramp after you cross the river heading north. you go by a store an turn right  an it is right back in  there usually there is a game warden or park personal there .you just hav  to  be out before sunset.


----------

